# Tackle Box Use As A Gun Cleaning Kit



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, this isn't the greatest idea since the wheel or anything like that, but it does make my life a little easier, so I thought I mention it.
I use to keep my gun cleaning supplies in a small plastic box, and found myself digging through it looking for the right brush, patch.....or whatever. The other day I bought a small Tackle box for about $14, it allows me to separate all the little dodads in their own compartments also, unlike the plastic box I did use, it is spacious enough at the bottom to carry some bigger bore cleaning cans and such.
Hopefully, maybe this story might help make someone else's life just a hair easier.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great idea Dave,

I too keep most of my gun cleaning stuff in a plastic container and to get to some of the patches or brushes I need to unpack everything to find the tool that I need.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Tackle boxes are great for gun stuff. I have a large tackle box that I have all cleaning stuff in, misc tools for adjustments at the range, muzzleloader supplies and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

I use the same idea, a tool box with multiple small boxes and drawers

It works and keeps all your crap in one bag ( or box)


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Same idea,I use a decent size plastic tool box with a lift out top drawer.small stuff up top like patches,tools and jigs,cleaners oils and rods in the bottom.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was a rebel in the National Guard... I used a large tackle box as my Medical Kit when I went to ranges and other exercise as a Medic... I could put 2 IV set ups in the bottom and a ton of other things all separated in their own little box ... much better then the combat medic carry bag


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good idea, not really thought of one for that. Thanks.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Been using the little blue tackle box for years. Time to upgrade to one that is more compartmentalized for different sized brushes etc.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gun cleaning stuff in all kinds of cases around here. Everything except the one they came in.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I too use a large tackel box to put all the gun cleaning stuff in. Makes it handy looking for all the stuff you got stored. Roy


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

hmmm, I will look into this.... I have 5 different cleaning kits laying around and can never find the right one when I want it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smart thinking on that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Apparently great minds think alike, as I've been storing all of my gun cleaning supplies in a big toolbox for years. Works great and everything has its place.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Ok, this isn't the greatest idea since the wheel or anything like that, but it does make my life a little easier, so I thought I mention it.
> I use to keep my gun cleaning supplies in a small plastic box, and found myself digging through it looking for the right brush, patch.....or whatever. The other day I bought a small Tackle box for about $14, it allows me to separate all the little dodads in their own compartments also, unlike the plastic box I did use, it is spacious enough at the bottom to carry some bigger bore cleaning cans and such.
> Hopefully, maybe this story might help make someone else's life just a hair easier.


I use small tackle boxes for my electrical wiring extras. I never thought of it for a clean kit. Thank you for mentioning this. I'm on it jewels.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

My dad has an ancient Plano tackle box that has gun cleaning parts in it, along with a few random tools and whatnots. Something I still haven't done. I got two small ones laying around too. The hell's wrong with me?!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My creation. USA made on sale at Walmart 3.97. Amazed once most was put in one place. Still to much stuff or not big enough?


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

alterego said:


> My creation. USA made on sale at Walmart 3.97. Amazed once most was put in one place. Still to much stuff or not big enough?
> View attachment 14002


The answer is "always not big enough", as you can never have too much stuff.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I use a large tackle box to hold spare small gun parts.

I've considered using a tackle box for cleaning supplies but finding one that can hold the cleaning rods and also hold some of the solvents I like upright is hard to find so I use an ammo can for the cleaning kit.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

It's not just for guns either. I have a tackle box that has been my archery box for about 20 years now. Same principle different items. I have a tackle box for a variety of different things including fishing.


----------

